# Brake Levers for Small Hands?



## enFuego (Aug 1, 2007)

My 10 yr old son is just now at 5ft tall, so his 24" wheeled MTB is getting small for him. 
Luckily, I had most of the parts to build him a 26" wheeled MTB. Problem is, those old Shimano V-Brake levers are made for adult hands, and can not be adjusted to a really short finger reach. Does anyone out there know of a brake lever that can work for a kid's short reach hands? Thanks!


----------



## nowshon (Aug 28, 2008)

Avid speed dial levers have a reach adjust set screw that helps a bit; moves levers up to about 3/8"-1/2" closer to bars. Narrow diameter grips help too, I like the ESI foam grips.


----------



## enFuego (Aug 1, 2007)

*Thanks*

Those are good tips. I'll have a look at those Avid levers.:thumbsup:

Update: Cane Creek Direct Curve levers fit the bill, by replacing the adjust screw with a longer one.
I like the look of those ESI grips. I'll have to try them out.


----------



## Itatiburi (Oct 24, 2007)

*how nice the CC curve levers works for your kid?*

please provide details on you kid experinces with the CC levers...

I'm currently building a bike project for my 9 yr old son and main open questions are: brake levers & shifters selection.

currently considering on keeping his Tektro levers (stock in GaryFisher kids bike) and then just pairing them to Avid BB7s using jagwires ripocord( stainless teflon coated w/L3 liner) in order to reduce friction.

what shifters are installed in your son's bike?

shimano's triggers: .........plus ( soft, easy to index actuated)...cons ( thumb shift requires too long travel) not sure if a small hand can shift continuosly..

sram X0 grip shifts....I love mine, I believe no shifters in the market beats them... however for my kids I'm not sure if he is strong enough to shift rotating them continously, these are hard to actuate...

Sram triggers... thumb-thumb shifting...hard to reach for small hands

what are your exeperinces on using these for 9/11 yr olds


----------



## CG68Plt (Dec 28, 2005)

I used a really old set of XTR V-Brake levers on my 7 year old daughters bike. The levers reach has a significant amount of adjustment available. She has small hands and has no difficulty with reach. These were take-offs from years ago so it was a no brainer for me. I don't think the XT's have near the reach adjustment.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

4 x 20mm set screw will probably fix your problem. The one's I used with my son's and daughter's bikes had 4 x 10mm long screws. I went to the 20mm long screw and was able to run the handle in to where they could easily reach.


----------



## tribesman (Feb 4, 2008)

we are running avid jucy3 on my daughters bike they have reach ajustment to fit her perfect.
we run the front slightly further out so she grabs the rear in a panic stop.
for shifters x9 scram run inboard of the brake lever.
this set up work great for a little girl with small hands.


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

I also swapped out hte stock set screw adjsutments to a 4 x 20mm and it works perfect for my 6yr old girl.

I stuck with twist grips to make the shifting easier. I also desassembled the twist grip and ground the plastic "clicker' some so it would shift easier.

She shifts and brakes with ease


----------

